# Mixing Imazaquin & Sulfentrazone for Nutsedge



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Has anyone ever tried mixing imazaquin and sulfentrazone in order to combat nutsedge? Sulfentrazone is great for burning down the top growth quickly whereas the imazaquin moves through the soil and roots in order to kill the nuts and shoots. Image sells both products, one with imazaquin and one with sulfentrazone/quinclorac, and I already have both in my garage. Would this work?


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

@Greendoc


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Jeremy3292 , I have applied Sulfentrazone (Dismiss) and Sulfosulfuron (Certainty) with great success. Dismiss at the root level for a quick hit and Certainty on the foilage to finish the job. Minimal impact to neighboring plants and the hit kills the nutsedge as fast as two weeks. I'm pretty certain they are not coming back.

Unfortunately because it is both a root level and foilage app, even if it could be mixed, it would reduce efficacy.

I've heard some mixed results from Imazaquin/Image. Maybe others have different experiences. It is not an option for me as it is not friendly to St Aug.

Are you doing a broadcast app or just chasing specific plant invasions?


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

UltimateLawn said:


> @Jeremy3292 , I have applied Sulfentrazone (Dismiss) and Sulfosulfuron (Certainty) with great success. Dismiss at the root level for a quick hit and Certainty on the foilage to finish the job. Minimal impact to neighboring plants and the hit kills the nutsedge as fast as two weeks. I'm pretty certain they are not coming back.
> 
> Unfortunately because it is both a root level and foilage app, even if it could be mixed, it would reduce efficacy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I am targeting these early plants that I see popping up currently. My understanding is if you kill them early it is way more effective than in June/July when they've grown tubers and shoots.

I read somewhere on here that sulfentrazone only burns down top growth quickly and does not really target the nuts and shoots in the soil, which are the main problem. Hence my curiousity of mixing imazaquin and sulfentrazone for a double punch if you will. I also already have both of the products already.


----------



## Live Oak (Sep 18, 2020)

UltimateLawn said:


> @Jeremy3292 , I have applied Sulfentrazone (Dismiss) and Sulfosulfuron (Certainty) with great success. Dismiss at the root level for a quick hit and Certainty on the foilage to finish the job. Minimal impact to neighboring plants and the hit kills the nutsedge as fast as two weeks. I'm pretty certain they are not coming back.
> 
> Unfortunately because it is both a root level and foilage app, even if it could be mixed, it would reduce efficacy.
> 
> ...


Image is fine to use on St. Augustine provided that the temperature at application is <85F. I just used some a couple weeks ago and it worked really well on dollarweed and sedge. I usually reserve Image (or any 2-4D product) for winter/spring use and use Celsius in the summer as it does not have temperature restrictions.

Interestingly I have found that Dismiss works very well (and quickly) on sedge/kyllinga, but my SA grass does not tolerate it well, even at mild temperatures. I think I will give Certainty or Sedgehammer a try.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Has anyone ever tried mixing imazaquin and sulfentrazone in order to combat nutsedge? Sulfentrazone is great for burning down the top growth quickly whereas the imazaquin moves through the soil and roots in order to kill the nuts and shoots. Image sells both products, one with imazaquin and one with sulfentrazone/quinclorac, and I already have both in my garage. Would this work?


Sure have. That is my preferred application on lawns infested with Purple Nutsedge. Avoided on Zeon Zoysia because of the Sulfentrazone. But on other warm season lawns, Dismiss+Scepter DG is a good application for me.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever tried mixing imazaquin and sulfentrazone in order to combat nutsedge? Sulfentrazone is great for burning down the top growth quickly whereas the imazaquin moves through the soil and roots in order to kill the nuts and shoots. Image sells both products, one with imazaquin and one with sulfentrazone/quinclorac, and I already have both in my garage. Would this work?
> ...


Thanks! Just mix both together at the bottle rates I presume. Am I correct that sulfentrazone does not kill the nuts and shoots? And that is what the imazaquin is for?

Sulfentrazone = burns down top growth quickly
Imazaquin = kills below the surface, nuts and shoots


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Sure have. That is my preferred application on lawns infested with Purple Nutsedge. Avoided on Zeon Zoysia because of the Sulfentrazone. But on other warm season lawns, Dismiss+Scepter DG is a good application for me.


When its below 85, is Dismiss ok on Zeon? I have already tried and failed with sedgehammer at the 2 oz/acre rate and want to switch it up.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy3292 said:
> ...


The single dose of Sulfentrazone tolerated by most warm season grass is 4 oz per acre of Dismiss or its off patent equivalents. That is a burndown dose. However, when consecutive 4 oz applications are applied totaling 12 oz per acre per year, Sulfentrazone becomes active in the soil against shoots and nuts. I like to apply Sulfentrazone+Prodiamine in the spring, Sulfentrazone + broadleaf weed control next. Then Sulfentrazone +Imazaquiun in late spring early summer to emerged sedges. That program has cleaned up lawns that emerge ever increasing amounts of Purple Nutsedge by the year.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Sure have. That is my preferred application on lawns infested with Purple Nutsedge. Avoided on Zeon Zoysia because of the Sulfentrazone. But on other warm season lawns, Dismiss+Scepter DG is a good application for me.
> ...


I have fried Zeon lawns below 85. In addition to those lawns being fried, the cooler temperatures hindered recovery of those lawns. I use Celero, Certainty, Monument or Imazaquin with Quicksilver on Zeon. In the early spring, Triclopyr is added to the mix. That seems to be well tolerated by the Zeon as well as cleaning up many of the weeds.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Greendoc gotcha. It's JUST nutsedge I'm trying to deal with now, and the Sedgemaster failed even as a blanket app. What do you recommend for just that?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Celero or Certainty with a Quicksilver add on. Quicksilver helps by enhancing penetration of the other AI. Other advice I can give is to use 0.5 % MSO with it. Broadcast the lawn do not spot spray this unless yellow or brown spots where you spray is ok.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Celero or Certainty with a Quicksilver add on. Quicksilver helps by enhancing penetration of the other AI. Other advice I can give is to use 0.5 % MSO with it. Broadcast the lawn do not spot spray this unless yellow or brown spots where you spray is ok.


Ok I'll hit it with a blanket spray. How long after application should I wait to water?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

24 hours at least


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


This is great info - thanks!

One last thing - 4 oz per acre of Sulfentrazone is dependent on what % AI you are using. What is your % for this 4 oz example?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Jeremy3292 What he is referring to is 4 ounces of active ingredient per acre. You have to calculate what that is by reading the label of the product you are applying.

@Greendoc if I can only afford one of the fancier products you're recommending, should I do Quicksilver + Imaz, or Certainty + Imaz?


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> @Jeremy3292 What he is referring to is 4 ounces of active ingredient per acre. You have to calculate what that is by reading the label of the product you are applying.


I don't believe that is correct. It would be 4 oz of the product you are using per acre, not 4 oz of AI per acre.

In hindsight after rereading his post, he did say 4 oz of Dismiss which is 39.6% pure sulfentrazone or 1.584 oz AI per acre.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Jeremy3292 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > @Jeremy3292 What he is referring to is 4 ounces of active ingredient per acre. You have to calculate what that is by reading the label of the product you are applying.
> ...


That would be an uncharacteristic for Greendoc. But assuming that he meant the product, all people putting out products should be putting it out based on what the label says is the amount of active ingredient. 100% he knows that 4 oz of his Dismiss is 1.584 ounces if that is what he meant.

Always always ALWAYS read the label, no matter what The Internet tells you.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I never ever refer to product rates by calculating out how much actual active ingredient that would be contained. I always refer to the actual product and its usage in accordance with the label. In the case of Dismiss, 4 oz of the product which is a label rate. Keeping things simple and consistent prevents confusion and mishaps.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> I never ever refer to product rates by calculating out how much actual active ingredient that would be contained. I always refer to the actual product and its usage in accordance with the label. In the case of Dismiss, 4 oz of the product which is a label rate. Keeping things simple and consistent prevents confusion and mishaps.


 if I can only afford one of the fancier products you're recommending, should I do Quicksilver + Imaz, or Certainty + Imaz?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Quicksilver + Imazaquin. May be applied to Zeon Zoysia with no issues. Picks up a variety of weeds.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

How about kyllinga @Greendoc ? I just cannot seem to get rid of it with sedgehammer or certainty.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The prevalence of Kyllinga is my reason for preferring Sulfentrazone and Image. Sedgehammer would be my preferred product if I never saw any sedge varieties besides Purple Nutsedge.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Quicksilver + Imazaquin. May be applied to Zeon Zoysia with no issues. Picks up a variety of weeds.


Thanks dude. Is it worth throwing in some Sedgemaster, since I have it, for the kitchen sink approach?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Save it for when you have Nutsedge re emerging


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Save it for when you have Nutsedge re emerging


I presently have nutsedge re emerging. Or do you mean after the Quicksilver + Imaz?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

After the Quicksilver + Imazaquin. I always expect a second emergence 30-45 days after the initial broadcast treatment.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> After the Quicksilver + Imazaquin. I always expect a second emergence 30-45 days after the initial broadcast treatment.


Oh ok. Am I setting my expectations too high? Because it's 30-45 days after I treated with Sedgemaster.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes. I have known about this for the last 3 decades. The first broadcast treatment for Nutsedge, irregardless of which AI is applied will be followed by a second germination 30-45 days later.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Yes. I have known about this for the last 3 decades. The first broadcast treatment for Nutsedge, irregardless of which AI is applied will be followed by a second germination 30-45 days later.


That's why I ask you - you're the man!


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Man i've had amazing results with Halosulfuron (sedge hammer) + Sulfentrazone (dismiss). Got the idea from TheGrassFactor. I had sedge everywhere and that combination roasted all of it and didnt harm the st. aug at all.


----------



## Live Oak (Sep 18, 2020)

daviddsims said:


> How about kyllinga @Greendoc ? I just cannot seem to get rid of it with sedgehammer or certainty.


Well that's disappointing to hear. I recently bought some sedgehammer with the hope that it would wipe out some kyllinga in my yard.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Live Oak said:


> daviddsims said:
> 
> 
> > How about kyllinga @Greendoc ? I just cannot seem to get rid of it with sedgehammer or certainty.
> ...


I have green kyllinga in my bermuda and the only thing that works on it is Dismiss. Sedgehammer worked great on the nutsedge but didn't even phase the kyllinga.


----------

